# Betta Destroys Chicago Skyline!



## LetsGetKraken (Nov 28, 2012)

The Kraken is feisty. He would attack all the major cities if I let him.








A comic book print








A Pop-Art version








And the Christmas version, with Kraken diving into a pile of presents. 









They're all very silly, but so are we.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL I thought this was cute xDDDD!!!


----------



## LetsGetKraken (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks! I think I might use one of them as my avatar. Maybe the holiday one?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Could I have the comic one of my avatar?


----------



## LetsGetKraken (Nov 28, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Could I have the comic one of my avatar?


Sure thing! It might be a few days-a week though. Do you want your betta's name or any words on it?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Funny. I love it. Heres some more photos.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

LetsGetKraken said:


> Sure thing! It might be a few days-a week though. Do you want your betta's name or any words on it?


Sure! His name is Neptune


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Kracken is awesome.


----------



## LetsGetKraken (Nov 28, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Kracken is awesome.


Thanks! I saw your pictures of Carter, he's beautiful. Do you want an edit of him as a giant building destroying betta?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes thank you.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh noes! my chicago city D: i'll be killed by a kraken xD great job haha


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Look Fighter plains wait Kraken eats them like Pellets.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

LetsGetKraken said:


> Thanks! I saw your pictures of Carter, he's beautiful. Do you want an edit of him as a giant building destroying betta?


A dust-destroying betta! :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter would live to destroy a city.


----------

